# Albury Wodonga Beer Scene



## probablynathan (19/7/12)

I am spending the next week in Albury Wodonga visiting the in-laws and am wondering what beer related attractions are in the area. 

Bridge Road in Beechwoth is naturally at the top of my list but I am wondering if there are any good bars or bottle shops in the area.

Thanks,


----------



## cam89brewer (19/7/12)

Other than Bridge Road... most bars just have the standard stuff on tap, there are a few places like O'mailles hop garden and St. Ives beer cafe but they are just a gimmick and at both the best things on tap are probably James squire golden ale or fat yak. Depends how far you are willing to travel but there is always the Bright Brewery or the Thirsty Crow?


----------



## cam89brewer (19/7/12)

Oh and the best bottle shop beer wise would be Dan Murphy's in Albury by far.


----------



## probablynathan (19/7/12)

cambrew said:


> Other than Bridge Road... most bars just have the standard stuff on tap, there are a few places like O'mailles hop garden and St. Ives beer cafe but they are just a gimmick and at both the best things on tap are probably James squire golden ale or fat yak. Depends how far you are willing to travel but there is always the Bright Brewery or the Thirsty Crow?



Thanks Cambrew,

I am hoping to make it out to bright but if not I hope I can find some of their beers. Their website lists the IGA supermarket 184 Borella Road, East Albury as a stockist so it looks like that's my best bet.


----------



## gavinl (20/7/12)

probablynathan said:


> Thanks Cambrew,
> 
> I am hoping to make it out to bright but if not I hope I can find some of their beers. Their website lists the IGA supermarket 184 Borella Road, East Albury as a stockist so it looks like that's my best bet.



Cafe Victor stock a small selection of craft beers.

http://www.cafevictor.com.au/CafeVictor/Welcome.html
http://www.cafevictor.com.au/CafeVictor/Me...st%202012.1.pdf

Thirsty crow in wagga isn't too far away, and the roads to Beechworth, Bright and Sweetwater breweries (near Mt Beauty) are all quite scenic with snow covered peaks in the background. There's also the Taminick cellars in Wangaratta.

If you're still around on the 27th there will be AG beer function at the U-Brew-It facility in Wodonga. Minimal entry cost I believe but there'll be a few AG brewers attending to talk to and have a beer with.

Regards,
Gavin


----------



## cam89brewer (20/7/12)

Are Sweetwater open at the moment? I haven't been their yet as all the times I have been in Mt beauty they have been closed. 
Do you know what seasons they are open?


----------



## gavinl (20/7/12)

cambrew said:


> Are Sweetwater open at the moment? I haven't been their yet as all the times I have been in Mt beauty they have been closed.
> Do you know what seasons they are open?



Going for a ride there tomorrow to find out for myself 

According to the web site:
The Brewery is open Fri Sun from 1pm to 6pm
http://www.sweetwaterbrewing.com.au/brewery-bar/


----------



## probablynathan (18/12/14)

Another fortnight at the in laws coming up. Any new beer and brewing related places to check out?

Last time I got to Thirsty Raven, Bridge Road and Bright.


----------



## DU99 (18/12/14)

these guys make beer in wodonga


----------



## doon (18/12/14)

Paddys hotel has nowed turned into beer deluxe


----------



## crowmanz (18/12/14)

Didn't get to Sweetwater in Mt Beauty last time? http://www.sweetwaterbrewing.com.au/

Their website says for summer



> open Thu – Mon from 11am to 6pm (from 8am till 12 Jan) through to 26th January.


You could do sweetwater then the bright brewery(again) while your out that way (about 40mins apart over the range)


----------



## Pistol (18/12/14)

Thirsty Crow bar seems to have other stuff on tap now and is on Nowtapped:
http://www.nowtapped.com/


----------

